# Obadiah Sedgwick



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 19, 2007)

Obadiah Sedgwick, English Puritan (1600 -- January 1658) was a Presbyterian and a member of the Westminster Assembly of Divines. He was the author of _Christ's Counsel to a Languishing Church_; _The Anatomy of Secret Sins_; _Haman’s Vanity, OR, A SERMON Displaying the birthlesselssues of Church Destroying Adversaries. Preached to The Honourable House of COMMONS At their late solemne Thanksgiving, being on June 15. 1643_; _The Humbled Sinner Resolved what He Should Do to be Saved: Or, Faith in the Lord Jesus Christ_; _The Doubting Believer_; _The Nature and Danger of Heresies_; among other works. He was the father-in-law of Thomas Manton.


----------

